# Tosh Whats The Problem



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

COME ON TOSH everyone is dying to know whats up with your car and its unlike you to keep quiet :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

They've probabaly accidently ordered him a 3 year old A2 1.4 TDI?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

He's gone for a test drive and realised it's not all he's cracked it up to be.

Or he's out looking for the V6 growl...... sorry atm only available in the MKI.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

He's gone for a test drive and realised it's not all he's cracked it up to be.

Or he's out looking for the V6 growl...... sorry atm only available in the MKI.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

The problem can't be worse than mine was a month ago ....

Why don't you tell us Tosh?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

He's mentioned the issue about the car being promised for 1 sept, but not arriving 'til much later. But is does sound like there is more to this than that? Further delays? Come on, Tosh. Spill.


----------



## snapperpete (Apr 8, 2006)

My dealer said there are quite long delays on the 2.0T rebadged as a 3.2!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wrong wheels then :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, turned up with turbines on. want the std 18s. Wheels have been ordered and are due next wednesday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Yep, turned up with turbines on. want the std 18s. Wheels have been ordered and are due next wednesday.


Hope you haven;'t got mine :wink:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

So your sig. picture is a little to accurate for your liking!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i hope not - its doesn't have parking sensor's - but the main problem would the the steering wheel - its on the wrong side.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshy is still tossing his coin as to whether he wants a Mk2 TT, Astra VXR or a Focus ST really hence why he hasn't got his mk2 yet!  :wink:


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Toshy is still tossing his coin as to whether he wants a Mk2 TT, Astra VXR or a Focus ST really hence why he hasn't got his mk2 yet!  :wink:


"Tossing his..." what? :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

LazyT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Toshy is still tossing his coin as to whether he wants a Mk2 TT, Astra VXR or a Focus ST really hence why he hasn't got his mk2 yet!  :wink:
> ...


...and she wonders how she always seems to pop up in all the threads! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

DonaldC said:


> LazyT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


  . I am a forum post junkie  :wink:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Dotti said:


> DonaldC said:
> 
> 
> > LazyT said:
> ...


Always looking for your next forum post fix eh?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Tosh. PM sent.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The problem.



















Parking sensors


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

That's a real problem ! The brakes won't cool with that blue plastic....

Nice buttons in the back also. But hey every problem has his sunny site..... Now your girlfriend/wife can also drive and parc the car ! :wink:

Strange profile got the tyres, did you noticed which marques they were Tosh?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Michelin Pilot Sports from memory.


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Have you checked under the bonnet?

There might be a 2.0T lurking under there :?:


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Nick225TT said:


> Have you checked under the bonnet?
> 
> There might be a 2.0T lurking under there :?:


That really would be a horrible twist of fate......


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sadist.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nick225TT said:


> Have you checked under the bonnet?
> 
> There might be a 2.0T lurking under there :?:


1.1 for Toshy at least  :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh you're car had been spotted on the road today...
Maybe the dealer took it for a drive??


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Tosh you're car had been spotted on the road today...
> Maybe the dealer took it for a drive??


If you look closely, Boy George is driving that MK2. Word on the street is he prefers to enter and exit his MK2 through the rear hatch. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

[smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine doesn't have the shark fin and the road in the UK dont look like that for sure. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Needs to be a pair of fins to make the car look remotely sexy   :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh when do you pick up your new MK2 ?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> The problem.


Looks like Pirelli's to me.
:?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or the 4 x 4 gap


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TTej said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > The problem.
> ...


yep, i wouldn't say so, but i saw at the profile that these aren't Michelin PSP.
The Michelin's have on the outside from the tyres a more closed structure, and more Rubber.

But on topic, when does Tosh get's his new car?
The original wheels would come this week he told us...


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

but he also said he'd be away till thursday?
maybe he's picking up tmr? or the weekend?

patience small one


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Picking it up at 2pm on friday.

Im sure they had PS2's on - but i could be wrong, i didnt really have a good look tbh. Round and black is my main concern.
Gap will be due to the transit blocks.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh don't forget the pictures friday,

We want pictures from each side off the car, at front off you house with your girlfriend/wife sitting in the car ... :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you dont have a clue do you.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think something else is wrong the amount they are saying i need to pay tomorrow is too low by about Â£1600. I can feel bad news is on its way....


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Did you get a proper order form filled out with the final spec - signed copy sent back to the dealer?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Picking it up at 2pm on friday. Round and black is my main concern.


Will your first mod still be the installation of a loo in the backseat?  Please provide plenty of pictures of that too. 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep - i have it, dont you worry.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey bout time too Toshy  :-* . Cor do you take your time over most things? :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

time over?

you said i was too long last time - are we taking about the same thing?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oi cheeky behave you naughty boy ... so what is the latest colour you have gone for RED?  :?

Maybe not knowing you  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its the same colour as that 12" ear cleaner you have


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Its the same colour as that 12" ear cleaner you have


Please tell me you didn't just write that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ok i wont.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LazyT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Its the same colour as that 12" ear cleaner you have
> ...


You had better believe it last week he wrote something far worse  :lol:

He is always showing us up in public! Toshy you can sleep in the spare room tonight darling :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sleep - bugger that, it will cut into my eating junk food time.

Im sleeping next to the fridge.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Amongst the cat litter tray


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

so what's the go? u got ur car yet? what happened with the paying less thing? forgive me, i'm in a rush to see more pics of nice cars and i have no idea what time it is wherever u live coz i'm all the way down here in oz


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Think he picks it up along the lines of 2pm today! Hooooooorraaaaaayyyyyy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its only 10pm :lol:


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> its only 10pm :lol:


10:00 A.M. :wink:

However, it is now 1:12 P.M. your time. You're getting closer. 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Your temperature rises..palms perspiring...you feel yout heart begin to race...you don't know whether you are coming or going...you can't think straight, yet your thoughts are crystal clear. It's like falling in love again....only it's an inanimate object, and just a bit sad. 

I bet you I'll be so nervous I'll stall it half a dozen times before I get it off the forecourt...only to stall it again.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

5 minutes past Toshy collection.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

ezzie said:


> 5 minutes past Toshy collection.


There must be another delay or something major is wrong! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

He is probably sitting there will all the books infront of him with Mr Salesman, going through everything with him, like they do for the first hour of your appointment, when really all you all want to do is get in your damn pride and joy and just bloody drive :lol:  . Well you can't, ok?!  .


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Where is he for goodness sake? he's had plenty of time to play.

You'd of thought he'd of rushed home and posted up some pics by now :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Feeling really let down, i ordered a car 13months ago and when i go to collect it, its not correct. The specs are not what i ordered (even after the wheels have been changed/sorted). Im not saying anything else until after the weekend as i need to consider my position.

Im considering selling the car so if someone is genuinely wanting a 3.2 in silver in the next week or so and has the cash to hand i will sell you one.

Im not planning on using it much over the weekend so it will have approx 100miles (i do have some places to go so i have to drive it). price will be list +Â£750. I will also want your delivery slot if you have a car on order.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Real Shame mate... sorry to hear.

After all that time and waiting you would think they could get it right...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

How the hell did that happen?! How can the ordering system say on thing and the factory produce something completely different? I'm more prepared to believe that somehow ur car got mixed up with someone else's.

Shocking luck Toshy. Really feel for you mate.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Tosh,

Thats a real shame.

I was worried about my order being correct due to the amount of changes I made along the way. It turned out correct though.

Is it one of your changes they missed?

Steve


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i had my thoughts, abouth your ordered car and your reactions last months on some threads...

i think you will go for a "not silver" car, maybe Red again and with the S-line, and RS 4 wheels ;-)

But you are right, why not.....i hope you soon can sell this car to someone.

If the car is not as you ordered you must reject him, just like i did, with the first one. Why sell him by your own? Let the dealer do this.
What did they missed? Or what is not on the car? And why do you see or hear these things the day you collect the car?
I saw my "wrong" car a week before.
You also saw your wrong wheels a time agon on this car? Why didn't you see the other things?

Did you pay for the car today? If the car isn't correct, you just don't pay it, before you have settle things out with your dealer.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How much do you want for it Tosh?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> How much do you want for it Tosh?


List +Â£750 the man said (cheeky!). You looking for one?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Tosh

Really sorry to hear this.

Why can't they get it right especially with the people you know.

Walk away if you can find something else you want, (I thought I had and then they lay off the work force)

This will only wind you up when you get other niggles due to being an early adopter.

Hope you get it sorted.

CuTTsy


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> List +Â£750 the man said (cheeky!). You looking for one?


List + 750 and he's going to drive it for a weekend first...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear this I would have walked away without taking it home :?


----------



## tak (May 3, 2006)

That's really sad. Sorry to hear that Tosh. What did they get wrong?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry to hear this I would have walked away without taking it home :?


Easy to say, but - I imagine - very difficult to do in reality. It would take a very strong willed person to walk out of the showroom, particularly when you've been waiting as long as Tosh. :?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tony how can we now the list price if we don't now the options ?

list - 750 ???

anyway, if the car isn't the car what you ordered, why take the car home ???????????????????????????
This i realy can not understand?
Just don't pay the car, and leave him there.

I had the same.............maybe you can get a buildweek earlyer than 3 monts waiting and than order the right car...

Find it rather strange that you take a car home you don't want?? Or you didn't ordered.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear this I would have walked away without taking it home :?
> ...


i did tony.and it were just the bose speakerset that were wrong on the car, on a full option car...

but i did get a new one within a hurry, and i did get, adaptive light for free, and 500 pounds less on the price from the car.
It's there problem, let them solve it..

taking it hom and than sell it by your own, i never would do.
who wants a 33K car and don't have the freedom off choosing the colour, the leather and the options he want??? ........for -750 pounds?

I didn't.......


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

What a freakin' joke! The sales-weasel should have monitored the car to ensure it had the correct specs before shipping. :x


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

that's really shiteful mate, how can they stuff it up when they've known what to put on the damn thing for 13months?

u should have done what rebel did, send it back and get a new one, exactly to the spec u want, WITH compensation of some sort

but then i'd understand why u dun want to be like rebel


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've been thinking about what I would do. I think I'd do exactly as Tosh is planning to do.

The trouble is, the dealer has you over a barrel because he knows the car can be sold over list, and he knows you will have to wait another 6 months if you ordered again. So he's perfectly happy for you to walk away.

I hate the fact that the relationship between dealer-importer-manufacturer is so wishy washy. If an order goes wrong, and it is the factories fault, the manufacturer should be the one liable to rectify / compensate. But I'm sure the dealer and Audi UK will just say that there is nothing they can do as it's the factories fault, and you always have the option to order again.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> The trouble is, the dealer has you over a barrel because he knows the car can be sold over list, and he knows you will have to wait another 6 months if you ordered again. So he's perfectly happy for you to walk away.
> 
> .


No you don't have to wait 6 months

AUDI UK has also got extra place on the "track" in the factory, just like AUDI NL.

I only have to wait 5 weeks before the new car is here.

You don't have to walk away from the dealer, but you must keep them to there contract. The dealer wont let a good client walk away. 
And yes, you will get some compansation for the waiting and the problems you had.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble is, the dealer has you over a barrel because he knows the car can be sold over list, and he knows you will have to wait another 6 months if you ordered again. So he's perfectly happy for you to walk away.
> ...


I hope you're right, and that would be right thing for them to do. Trouble is, this is the UK, and UK customers always seem to come second in Europe.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Karcsi said:
> ...


I can't imagine that, your country is the country with the most TT's i've heard somewere.
It's all about how good the relation between your and you dealer is. A dealer can also be very powerfull in thse things. 
He can fix you a car, with a sooner buildweek.

Another 3 months waiting is bulshit.

But iy you ask me......

I think there are also onther things with the problem from Tosh...
Maybe he wants a other configuration (colour, , wheels, options ) after the dealer made this mistake........

And therefor want to sell this car.

But anyway, if my dealer made a mistake and he doesn't come with a nice solution, i never order any car from this dealer again.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Rebel said:


> I think there are also onther things with the problem from Tosh...
> Maybe he wants a other configuration (colour, , wheels, options ) after the dealer made this mistake........


It's all very cloak and dagger isn't it...

Here's hoping mine is what I ordered :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear this I would have walked away without taking it home :?
> ...


It's called being ruthless and hard and is easy to do . Cars are only metal! 
Toshy should have walked away from the Audi dealership and gone straight into a Porsche dealership immediately.

I think his mind would have been made up there and then what he does!

He is in a good situation where he has the money to be able to buy a car at his leasure having sold his previous QS ladybird.

Looks like Audi have lost a valued loyal customer sadly!

Que Toshy  8) .


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

so sorry to hear about your car. what a let down for you. its unbelievable that they can't build to whats been ordered.

maybe you can run the car until another one can be delivered and let the dealer take this one back ?

don't let them get off too easy.

keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks all for the kind words.

I'm unsure what has transpired hence I'm not saying much at this time until i know more and have chance to speak to the people who maybe able to help me further.

I could have rejected the car and ordered a new one to the spec i want/wanted. The est delivery date i was given was between March and May which doesn't help at all when you need to make a snap decision.

Try to get a car 'more' like what i wanted - not easy as Audi have no stock cars and i don't want an x demo, so this is a none starter really.

Accept the car run it for a few months and then order a new one - be it a TT or a Cayman.

I'm going to have a drink or two and see what i think later.

Not really had the chance or been in the mood to take pictures but here's some from earlier.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the photo of the ipod dock. Very good of you to remember, considering a lot must be going through your mind at the moment. Looks very neat.

I hope they manage to sort something out to your satisfaction. They cannot afford to fail!


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

I hope it at least has the right engine with quattro.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I find it very strange that you make it such a secret what happened.
It's almost CIA-topsecrect stuff ...

What can possible so wrong on the car on the pictures, that you can't talk abouth it?
Why would you drive a car for a few months till you buy another TT or cayman?

Looks like you like it when everybody wants to now and you wont tell it..

But when you take a new one, don't forget the extended leather :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I think it looks gorgeous and I think you suit it Toshy  8)


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

... and they even gave you a full tank of fuel.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

BMW330Ci said:


> ... and they even gave you a full tank of fuel.


I hoped they supply a tanker load to make up for the mess up!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Karcsi said:


> BMW330Ci said:
> 
> 
> > ... and they even gave you a full tank of fuel.
> ...


Which mess up?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > BMW330Ci said:
> ...


Car's the wrong specification (wrong options). I guess judging by what Tosh said before, by about Â£1600 worth of options.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

if you look at the pictures everything is on it , which Tosh ordered?
i-pod, MR, 10 spokes, silver car, no extended leather, parc-sensors, bose etc...

what did he have more?

what is there more to have on the TT ? 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So Toshy is now drowning his sorrows :wink: .


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> So Toshy is now drowning his sorrows :wink: .


i thought he does that every week you told me


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh but i do like your garage on the pictures !!!!
Looks better than the garage from Tony :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> if you look at the pictures everything is on it , which Tosh ordered?
> i-pod, MR, 10 spokes, silver car, no extended leather, parc-sensors, bose etc...
> 
> what did he have more?
> ...


I can't remember, was he going for S-Tronic? May be that's missing.

EDIT - Actually, after a little searching, he ordered a manual. So, like you, I don't understand what could be missing. Or, nothing's missing and it's something else entirely.


----------



## snapperpete (Apr 8, 2006)

How bizzare...what's wrong with the car?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The car is missing Bose and MR.

I'm not being secretive, I'm trying to be objective and not prejudge what has happened. I have an ordered form and an email or two from Audi that states one thing and a car that doesn't match either.

I'm not commenting for the reason Audi have and do read the forum. I am not blaming anyone. I would like/need the assistance of AUK /the dealer to understand what has happened with my order. AUK/ the dealer could well be less inclined to help if I'm actively giving negative comments or false/misleading information about either on a public forum.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, from what you say those are quite minor! You obviously have issues somewhere else along the lines and wish to not divulge! Fair enough and I take my hat off to you Toshy !

At least it came with an engine and 2 sets of wheels!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Tosh but i do like your garage on the pictures !!!!
> Looks better than the garage from Tony :wink:


its my second home.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> The car is missing Bose and MR.
> 
> I'm not being secretive, I'm trying to be objective and not prejudge what has happened. I have an ordered form and an email or two from Audi that states one thing and a car that doesn't match either.
> 
> I'm not commenting for the reason Audi have and do read the forum. I am not blaming anyone. I would like/need the assistance of AUK /the dealer to understand what has happened with my order. AUK/ the dealer could well be less inclined to help if I'm actively giving negative comments or false/misleading information about either on a public forum.


You shouldn't take the car with you, but leave it there, and didn't pay it.
It's exactly the same problem what i had.

Sometimes you must play it hard. You maybe a gentlemen, and that's good, because Dotti loves soft and gentle, but this is your money were talking abouth, you have work for that money.

It's very simple, if they can't help you with a new car, in a hurry, and give something to compensate the troubles and extra waiting, like they did with me, than it's the end of the relationship between audi and you........that's what i told against my dealer, and that's what you could told them also?

I did get adaptive light, and minus 1000 euro from the price, for the extra waiting. I've ordered 9 new car's at this dealer in my live, so we understand each other very well. If he didn't solve the problem, i never would buy a car for me and for my wife again.

Do you realy think that Audi. UK and Audi.AG doesn't have spare places on the track in the factory for this kind off problems?
The could easily change an ordered Demo-car for a dealer, which will be build in november, into your configoration. Than that dealer get's your car, without MR and Bose, for the time his new car arrived.

Do you realy think that Audi UK can't fix this problem???
You shouldn't take the car with you...

If you want to sell the car by yourselve, i wish you good luck.....

p.s. I like your second home , looks very minimalism and clean.
Maybe you can take this car for your second home, and buy a new for your original home. 8)


----------



## snapperpete (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The car is missing Bose and MR.
> 
> Two options that, from what I have read on hear, are quetionable options....most people have said the bose in fairly crap and the MR doesn't make a big difference? I'd just keep the TT and get on with your life! It's only a car...no one has died :?


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats a bit of a bummer Tosh. I dont think I owuld have accepted the car with two big options like that missing. I could have brushed missing options like ipod or parking sensors, but if you picked Bose and MR, they are what I would class as big options.

Allot of people say Bose is crap because they dont understand good quality music, and think a big booming base means good quality. MR is definately a choice item, if you want it, then you want it for a reason, just like I picked S-tronic, but not MR. Its not really an option you can live without if you want it.

Something cocked up at the factory stage, assuming the order was placed correctly. So therefore Audi should be able to solve the problem. But obviously you drove away in the car, so that muddles the not accepting the car option.

If you can live without MR, which I only didnt order due to budget, then the car will be good for you, but you will always have that niggle that its not the car you want. Bose can be replaced by putting some decent quality speakers in, and maybe an amp, and you should get similar quality if you go for the right speakers, for the same money, but its a bit of hassle of course.

The car looks great, especially in your own section of Meadowhell.

Hope everything works out well with what decision you make. Personally I think some compo that would cover upgrading the sound kit would make me happy, but then again I wont have been excited about playing with the MR like you would have been looking forward to.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

it does sound as if taking magnetic ride was not exactly a clear-cut decision :?:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=742110#742110


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

This is breaking me up! :lol:


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Tosh but i do like your garage on the pictures !!!!
> Looks better than the garage from Tony :wink:


With my sherlock holmes hat on - with the radio station set to Hallam, the car park is Meadowhall (retail park) in Sheffield.


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

ezzie said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Tosh but i do like your garage on the pictures !!!!
> ...


its not the retail park but the covered section of Meadowhall proper. the retail park is open air parking.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I meant to type shopping centre.  You're right the Toy'rus one by the arena is the retail park.


----------



## benny (May 15, 2006)

ezzie said:


> I meant to type shopping centre.  You're right the Toy'rus one by the arena is the retail park.


sorry for being retentive


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

Tosh,

Nice pics of your (maybe) new TT.

I hope the weekend has crystalised your thoughts.

Any chance of some pics of the Rear parking sensors ?

Sorry for the anality of the request, but just interested to see what the limpets look like. Seen some offical AUK shots, wondered if they were ok in the flesh/metal/plastic.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if you need a better shot let me know.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

This is what i said yesterday. I also was tempted to take the car without Bose, everything was further on the car, from s-tronic to Magnetic ride, etc etc . But i knew i would regret it. It was a just a new wait from 5 weeks. And now just 2 weeks waiting.

But i find that your dealer is a realy unpolite. His or Audi UK there problem... is past to you. 
You drive in a car which you don;t want? 
Why did you take it home????? Have no explination for that. Why did you take a car home which you didn't order? 
How is your relationship between you and this dealer? Did you bought there also your other TT's? 
How can this dealer let you stand in the cold?

My dealer not only has made several phonecalls to Audi NL, for getting me first on the "track" in the factory for building a new car. But he also push them so hard, that they gave me adaptive light for free. 
And when i told him that i walked away from the contract, (which was very legal at that stage) he gave me a discount off 1000 euro.

You also could walked away from your contract. You kept the money. The dealer or audi UK kept there wrong car. 
Being nice to dealer or being a gentleman, won't bring you any further in live. 
It's bussines. Everybody won't to make profit from your money. 
You are the customer, you are the client, you are in charge.

I only see two options.

Bring them the car back monday, and let them come with a good solution.

or

Keep the car, and get a nice discount, and "shut up"

By the way.....there was a thread were you wrote that if you ordered the car again , you wouldn't take Magnetic ride anymore.

And for the discount of the Bose-sound, you are getting a nice new speakerset maybe. 
I found that the standard speakers-set, was rubbish. But again, it's all what you expect from things. 
MR, if you aint a sporty driver who once in a while the car pushes to his limit, can maybe also left on the car. The standard mk2 suspension isn't bad. It's more than good for daily driving.

My opinion........

I never took the car with home.... 
Arange a discount or something, and ask them for a faster buildweek, because it's there problem.

And one tip:

Take another colour than silver, because you don;t look very enthousiastic abouth it in your post....



toshiba said:


> Silver looks OK, not really my fave colour if I'm honest - but nothing wrong with it either


----------



## BMW330Ci (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> if you need a better shot let me know.


Thats fine - cheers.

Just 8 weeks to go...


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

been away for a while but that sucks tosh

hope they resolve it for u, get a good discount and get them to give u everything that u ordered, on a new car or whatever

i read in here u were thinking that u didn't want the MR anyway? bleh whatever, ur decision is ur decision just hope the idiots at audi uk fix their mess up

i'm reckon that they've stuffed up and should fix it, who cares that they know if they lose u as a customer someone else will snap ur order up straight away, audi uk u really need to get ur shit together and get it right

i dun care that this is a public forum and that audi can read this, but the customer is always right, if u didnt have any customers u wouldn't exist. if u dun like it, come to australia and u can blow me hahahaha

shit i think i've been hanging around the bmw 3 series forums too much, i'm going to go have a drink and then relax with u polite TTer's again now haha


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This has now been resolved.

For those that don't know I have chosen to order a new TT with the missed options plus a few more i suddenly decided i fancied. I have to pay for the extras (as is only right) but get to keep the existing TT until the new one turns up.

It was scheduled for WK52 but after the additional options have been added its gone back a few weeks - but i'm not worried. In fact I'm rather pls as it will mean i can have it as a 07 reg.

New spec is

3.2 Silver Black,Black,Grey (too dark all black)
DSG
MR
BOSE
Xenons
Cruise
Extended Leather
Parking
IPod
TPM
10 spokes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bascially Tosh admit you made a complete cock up first time round and so therefore this is why you have re-ordered!!!    :wink: :-* :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel has corrected my spec for me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:wink: .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a run out on Saturday with TTcool and the rest MR makes a big difference 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

At least you took DSG again, which you wouldn't take anymore, you said before :wink:

You took MR again, which you don't see the bennefit off spending all that extra money too :wink:

and you took the extended leather pack, which i told you from the beginning, that it made the car far much luxioury, and it's worth every pound :wink:

I think you better be glad, that they messed up your first car.
I like your second car much more, well done Tosh :wink:

Please take also the MF steering wheel, than you got a car just like this picture from the inside :wink: (except the sat-navigation)


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Had a run out on Saturday with TTcool and the rest MR makes a big difference 8)


Tell us more... What are your impressions of the two back-to-back :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Rebel said:


> At least you took DSG again, which you wouldn't take anymore, you said before :wink:


The existing car is Manual - I never ordered DSG first time round.



Rebel said:


> Please take also the MF steering wheel, than you got a car just like this picture from the inside :wink: (except the sat-navigation)


I've ordered MFSW as well - I was just tired and plain forgot.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good to hear that you got it sorted out in the end, and good of Audi to let you keep your current mk2!

Though it would have been pretty poor if they hadn't!

Good luck... and i'm sure the wait this time won't be as bad!


----------

